
Ask HN: What do you use for documentation? - playbook_ops
Curious to hear from the non-tech readership - what tools do you use to document knowledge &amp; processes at your company? Especially interested in legal, consulting, accounting (professional services) if anyone knows?<p>In my world (software) we use Confluence + Quip and the biggest problem is search and file structure - things get lost almost as soon as they are created.
======
verdverm
Hugo + docdock theme

Readme based with search, code snippets, diagrams, stored in git

~~~
playbook_ops
Thanks for sharing - seems developer-centric, no? Don't mean that to be
snarky, just curious what people outside of tech are using

